# Router Table Insert for Bosch 4100 Table Saw



## JollyRoger808 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi All,

I have designed a router table insert for the table extension my Bosch 4100 Table Saw. It is heavily based on John White's design (FWW), but customized for the Bosch. My design has the dust port in the fence, so it only extracts dust from the top (No room in the bottom for a dust port). The router plate is Incra, but the Woodpecker and Bench Dog plates should also fit. Everything built from 3/4" (0.71") birch plywood scraps. The frame supports the plate dado on all for sides. The fence probably has too many ribs, but I wanted each clamp slot to be supported on two sides. Please let me know what you think!


----------



## JohnCarter (May 24, 2012)

Looks great - I've been looking for plans for my 4100. When do you plan on building it and would you be willing to share plans? Cheers!


----------



## JollyRoger808 (Jan 25, 2012)

JohnCarter said:


> Looks great - I've been looking for plans for my 4100. When do you plan on building it and would you be willing to share plans? Cheers!


Hi John,

I have already started building it... And the results are less than satisfactory. In this design I used a single sheet of 3/4 ply for the top, supported by a frame. My thoughts were that the frame would pull the top flat. That didn't happen... I am now experimenting with two pieces of 3/4 ply glued and screwed together. Will update and make final plans available as I go along.


----------



## JohnCarter (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the response and status update on the build. Was your ply dead flat before assembly?


----------



## JollyRoger808 (Jan 25, 2012)

JohnCarter said:


> Thanks for the response and status update on the build. Was your ply dead flat before assembly?


I honestly did not check, because I thought the frame would pull it straight. I know better now... I'm working on a new insert, that uses two layers of ply for the top, and aluminum angles for a floating frame. Will update with details as I make progress.


----------

